# Shimano Alfine 8 SG S501 hub parts



## MichaelW2 (3 Jan 2018)

My hub has packed in, looking to replace the internals. New ones are sold out so if anyone has a little used Alfine SG S501, the original Alfine 8 hub, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Moodyman (6 Jan 2018)

The Nexus 8 internals are near-identical to the Alfine 8 and are compatible. The only significant difference is the outer body and seals.


----------

